# Stocking list for tropical 10 gallon



## kidbookrev (Nov 3, 2008)

Here's my ideas

Definitely some cory cats (probably 3-4 pandas)
1 dwarf gourami (centerpiece fish)

I would also like a smaller schooling fish that can handle being in a group of 3-4. Would tetras work? How about cherry barbs?

I'm pretty set on the cats and gourami, but what else?

Thanks!
isaac


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

The cherries would work (keep a ratio of 1 male to 2 females to keep behavior in line and to get the best coloration out of the males) but they aren't exactly on the top of the list of "best schooling fish." If you're looking for something that will school more tightly, take a look at harlequin rasboras. Other good choices in that size range would be cardinal, neon, ember flame, glowlight or black neon tetras, any of the smaller danios (zebra, leopard, blue, glowlight) or smaller rasboras.


----------

